# Don't know what it is.



## billthekatt (Jul 2, 2015)

Trying to figure out who manufactured this little gem. I'd like to restore it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like a 1960 Craftsman 24 .


----------



## billthekatt (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks. That's what it is. Missing the body cover and steering.. Thanks


----------

